# Hello Ladies, being brave and admitting why I've not been in here :(



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm having to stop using cloth :(

OH refuses to use them so I'm still having to buy disposables. Edward is teething and poos about 8 times a day and I just can't wash fast enough to have enough clean. 

I also really need some money as I'm badly overdrawn so the nappies have to go :cry: So, if anyone has seen anything they wanted dibs on then shout. The only one I'm not selling is his custom WN Monkey Bum. 

Will put a list up tomorrow of all I have :(


----------



## Pops

Oh Katy :hugs:

I know how much you wanted to do this too :sad1:

xxx


----------



## x-li-x

:hugs:

sorry it didnt work out xx


----------



## 4boys4years

:hug::hug: my OH was a complete PITA when i tried cloth with Ethan. That and the dodgy washing machine we had forced me to give up so know how you feel. This board isn't just about cloth though y'know ;) 

that said, i'll be stalking for your nappies :blush: any mini lalas? xx


----------



## Lunaty

Sorry hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

ah no :cry:

Sorry hun, its just the rubbish situation...you tried your best to get on with cloth :hugs:

Dont be hard on yourself- when better days come around you can always have fun building a new stash :winkwink:

:flower:


----------



## quaizer

:hugs: xx


----------



## imace

:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Oh Katy, i'm sad for you but don't feel that you have to explain!! :hugs: Do what is best for YOU and your family and your overdraft. You can always come back to cloth later if you wanted. 

Oh and to all the fluff users who always say "it's no extra work..." well, I think that's rubbish cos it's undeniably way more work- so if someone can't do that anymore, for any reason whatsoever, so be it. 

xx

(selfishly i'll be refreshing like crazy tomorrow to see your list. 
Dibs on the flame nappy please, and blue polka itti, and the blue caterpiller WN if you still have them both!... oh and dibs on any WNs too pleaseyplease.)


----------



## Lisa1302

Hey dont feel bad, I know you do though!

We stopped at around the same time, not the same reasons but still I wish I hadnt now I look back.

When/if the time comes that you feel more in control and able to do them you will know and be happy to use cloth - I know back then I didn't want to but now I wouldn't change if I was paid!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It just makes no sense to me to have £600+ worth of nappies when I'm paying interest on debt. 

There's quite a few WN's, Ittis, BBs, Few ebay marvels, can't remember what else. xx


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: It's rubbish that it hasn't worked out for you this time hun, but definitely don't feel like you have to explain or stay away.

We're only part-time with cloth atm (still experimenting with night nappies) and we're p/t babywearing, p/t co-sleeping, even our bf and blw is sort of p/t in a way these days...we're just mixing and matching and doing what suits us and bumbling along. If your overdraft needs help and your washing machine can't keep up and your OH is being a poo about using cloth (no pun intended!) then it makes total sense to go back to disposables :thumbup:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun I know how you feel as I'm the same :( I haven't been doing it as long as you but it's still hard xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Sorry it didn't work out for you katy :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Oh Katy :hugs: You gave it your best shot babe!Who knows,maybe in a few months you'll give it another go?Don't feel bad sweetie.Cloth CAN be a hassle,I know I have had a few days where I've thought 'Screw this,I'm buying sposies' ;) 
:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just feel like everyone will think I did it for the wrong reasons now :( And I know I'm going to get so many "I told you so"s xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aww hun :hugs:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:hugs: don't feel bad hun, tell anyone who says ' I told you so ' to STFU. Maybe when Edward is a little older & your money situation is a bit better you can try again! Xx


----------



## x-li-x

just ignore the people who say i told you so, maybe they did but who cares, you gave it a go, and you are only stopping to help your finances, which are important, and to save on so much washing,(which i understand, i didnt switch my eldest to cloth, not only because hes nearly do so i felt no point but cus he still poss about 8 times a day and i know i wouldnt be able to keep up with that, even if callie wasnt in cloth)
and like others have said, maybe when edwards teething has settled and your finances are sorted your find yourself back in cloth.

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

just put a wrap over sposies, no one will know you switched back :lol: so they cant say i told you so!


----------



## Lu28

Big :hug: xxx

Love Due2ndMarch's idea though! :haha:


----------



## kiwimama

sorry it's not worked out for you Katy. I know how much you loved cloth. Don't feel bad though, you made it work, it's just a pity your OH isn't willing and your bank balance isn't able to keep up with your habit. As we all know, cloth nappies aren't the cheaper alternative when there is so many pretties you can buy. :hugs: Feel free to come and say hi anytime though, it's quiet over here without you.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

:hugs: xx


----------



## mummy_em

oh hun :hugs: sorry it has not worked out my hubby does not change nappies dont think he would even know where to start with the cloth lol xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

oh hunny, don't feel bad, we all have to do what we have to do :hugs:

on a side note (I feel bad for saying) I would like to see any unisex WN you might have as I don't yet own one :( and also if you have any Mutt's


----------



## Jetters

DueMarch2nd said:


> just put a wrap over sposies, no one will know you switched back :lol: so they cant say i told you so!

GREAT idea :rofl:


----------



## henny

Lots and lots of :hugs: it is hard work and expensive. I like dm2 idea too :haha: and families can be an nightmare, my mum still doesn't understand how it can be environmentally better. I won't complain about hubby any more, not separating the inserts when putting in the bucket cause that is the only thing he does wrong but don't tell him that :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

:( Oh no Katy :(

Dont worry about what people will say or think, it's none of their business, and at least you kept up with it for this long - think of how many sposies you HAVEN'T used just by using cloth some of the time :) (Im still buying them too, but no one IRL knows that...)

As for you selling everything... I'm after BBs at the moment, so you're guaranteed to get some pennies from me too! And i cant remember if you have any VHC stuff, but i'll take that too if you do. See, I can justify this to Liam...I'm helping with your overdraft! 

Dont be too disheartened hun, :flower: xxx


PS - LOVE the wrap over sposie idea! Definately do it, no one would know the difference!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I gave up the first time around when Leo hit this stage too Katy. It was so hard!

Now he has surpassed the horrid teething poop stage its much easier! I would say, anything you really love, put away as I really do think you will come back when Edwards a little older x


----------



## kate.m.

so sorry to hear it isnt working out for you :cry: i understand the £££ thing tho: cloth is only cheaper than sposies for those ppl with excellent self discipline (ie not me!)
Do keep coming back for a chat tho :flower:


----------



## leighbaby

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Laura12355

Awhh hun dont feel bad :) :hugs:

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks everyone :hugs:

The list of everything will be going up as soon as I get back from going to the post office xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Shall I post them in here or swap and sell thread? There's so many it might be easier to do them here. 
xx


----------



## buttonnose82

eek! looks like dinner will be late tonight!! was about to go start preping it but if nappies are coming .....well....... hubby can starve!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

buttonnose82 said:


> eek! looks like dinner will be late tonight!! was about to go start preping it but if nappies are coming .....well....... hubby can starve!

:rofl:

same here! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl:


----------



## retromum1

Oh Katy I so sorry to here it's not working and that your OH isn't supporting you that must make it impossible. I'd second what Jac said, keep any you love as you make want to come back to it later and regret selling your favs xxx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

retromum1 said:


> Oh Katy I so sorry to here it's not working and that your OH isn't supporting you that must make it impossible. I'd second what Jac said, keep any you love as you make want to come back to it later and regret selling your favs xxx

yep I agree Katy - keep your faves :flower: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okay, Pics on request. Everything in perfect condition. My god this is hard :(

Itti AIO Medium: £10 each
Lime x2 (1 on hold)
Blue Polka (sold)
Like a Tiger (sold)
Yellow
Royal Blue
Rockmelon (on hold)
Midnight

Itti AIO Large £10
Brand New Turquoise SOLD
Peppermint SOLD

Itti SIO Large £11
Like a Tiger SOLD

Bambooty all Medium
Zoom Zoom £11 SOLD
Green stripe (brand new) £12
Hooty Booty with brand new wetbag £12.50 SOLD
White with wetbag £12

Bambooty night (m) £9 each
Yellow SOLD
Sage SOLD

BBOS: £11
Camo
Fire Opal SOLD

BBSS: £14
Blue Camo SOLD

WNOS: 
Mocha cuddlesoft rear with owl embroidery, white cuddlesoft front £15 SOLD
Pale blue border cut with bees on blue cotton and bees on snaps £15 SOLD
Royal blue back with caterpillar, spotty blue minky front. £15 SOLD

WNSS: (M)
Black minkee border cut with the dinos on black. Crimson inner. £12 SOLD
Minkee gelato in lagoon border cut with the bright clown fish £12

PBPD: Cow minkee rear, black front with cow embroidery £10 SOLD

Mutt: (3SR) in the green and brown giraffes with brown inner and layer contour insert £13 SOLD

Wonderoo v2 in pale blue x2 £9 each 1 SOLD

BG v3 grasshopper £7

Neppula in M, bugs print. £10

Giraffe ebay cheapie £4 SOLD
White with black spot ebay cheapie £4
Blue with rocking horses ebay cheapie £4
Blue with animals ebay cheapie £4

Green kids nemo (L) with inserts £10


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

BBOS camo - does it have the insert? x

ETA: Can I see a pic please? :flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

can i see pic of mutt please :flower:

_*holds people back from the mutt*_


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blue_bumpkin said:


> BBOS camo - does it have the insert? x
> 
> ETA: Can I see a pic please? :flower:

Yep it has it's insert. Anything that comes with an insert as standard has it :)

Will get pics now xx


----------



## Lliena

can i see pic of itti aio like a tiger medium please hun xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bbss blue cam =o and zoom bambooty please


----------



## DueMarch2nd

are the bbos poppers? if so id like the fire opal


----------



## buttonnose82

can I also see pic of the PBPD nappy please :flower:

and what size is it please :) (weight does is cover)


----------



## retromum1

In case Jetters doesn't want the bees can I have second dibs please xxx


----------



## Hen

BBOS in fire opal please! and WN if Jetters doesn't want them!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

can i have 2nd dibs on dino wnss pleeeeeeease


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just putting some pics up now. 

The BBOS are Aplix. They're in GUC, the insert has greyed slightly but look perfect from the outside :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

ok thanks, i'll pas on the bbos then :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

After you guys have finished I'm going to CNT what's left xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

will there be pics of the bbss and bambooty?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Do the prices include p&p? :) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

All the Ittis, BBOS, BBSS and WNOS
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/DSCF6747.jpg

WNSS and Bambootys
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/DSCF6748.jpg

Ebay ones and Mutt
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/DSCF6749.jpg

PBPD
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/20072010298.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/20072010299.jpg

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Do the prices include p&p? :) x

Yep :)


----------



## Rach28

Aw Katy, havnt been on yesterday eve/today and just saw this thread. Sorry your having to sell hun, but like others have said you have to do whats right for you and your situation :hugs:

If its not sold, could I have the giraffe ebay cheapy please hun :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yep rach it's yours :) xx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Katy was the BBOS bought by you new? My comp keeps crashing - must be cause there is so many people viewing this thread :haha: *refresh* :lol:


----------



## buttonnose82

katy what size is the PBPD please (what weight does it cover)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Katy was the BBOS bought by you new? My comp keeps crashing - must be cause there is so many people viewing this thread :haha: *refresh* :lol:

I bought them off here, I've only used them once each myself. But they're in really good condition. The fleece has bobbled slightly inside, but one I sold previously did that after one wash.



buttonnose82 said:


> katy what size is the PBPD please (what weight does it cover)

It's a Medium. I can't find a website for them to get the weight range :( 
ETA: Sizing info as per their webpage https://potbelliedpigdesigns.ca/pages/sizing.htm xx


----------



## 4boys4years

aww i've been looking for a giraffe cheapy :sulk: lmk if jetters passes on the owl, i might be interested in the mutt too if i get some funds together and it's still available x


----------



## buttonnose82

would you take £20 posted for the Mutt & PBPD and I do it gifted?? :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yeah i'd still like the bbss camo and zoom zoom bambooty :) let me know if the dino one is still available. pm me your pp and how much and i'll pay in the morn


----------



## Lliena

I'll leave the itti for now hun. x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'd love the owl wn if its not gone...didnt you buy any issys Katy?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

in fact i never asked what size the bbss is


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

xxxjacxxx said:


> I'd love the owl wn if its not gone...didnt you buy any issys Katy?

I have 3 sitting at C&C's with my name on. I need to pay for them by card so gotta ring them in the morning. But will be selling them on.



DueMarch2nd said:


> in fact i never asked what size the bbss is

Medium :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

is the bg V3 got any stains? x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

cool medium is what i want :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

which issys are they? why dont you just tell cnc that you dont want them anymore? you wont lose money that way


----------



## buttonnose82

Katy your doing well to keep up lol


----------



## gills8752

Can I get the spot ebay cheapy please!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Oh and forgot to ask - is the BB insert bamboo or the hemp/micro one??

My comp is running so slow!! :hissy: x


----------



## retromum1

What Issy's did you get Katy? If there are people on here who want them (I may want some!) then I sure Alix won't mind if they rang and explained and brought them instead of you, that way you won't have to lose anything on postage and it doesn't make any difference to Alix x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

WSS I love Issy's and would even consider paying full price for one!


----------



## 4boys4years

i'd be interested in issys hun, are they ones not available on c&c? i looked yesterday but none grabbed me. LMK whether the owl and mutt don't go xx


----------



## Jetters

Hi Katy, 

Please can I see pics of all the WNs?? I definitely want the caterpiller WNOS and the dinos WNSS cos i've seen them before. I'll also have the PBPD and the BG V3 if still available :flower:


----------



## Hen

Can I have the fire opal BBOS (did ask earlier but I think it got lost in all the other posts!) and the clown fish WNSS if Jetters doesn't want it :flower:

Thanks hun


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hen Fire opal is yours. 

The BG v3 has no stains. 

The fish WNSS is in the wash atm. Pics tomorrow. 

Jetters- The BG and the PBPD are gone now sorry but other two are yours. Do you want owl or bees? Pic bottom page 4

Issys- It's big blue spot, snails and bugs. I was going to tell C&C I don't want them, but don't want to put them out when they've been ordered specially so if you guys want them then let me know and I'll email them. xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

never seen the blue spots or bugs but i do want the snails!


----------



## Hen

ooo, I might want the bug Issy, can you point me in the direction of a photo?


----------



## Rach28

Did you get a bugs then Katy as Jac was saying on the Issy thread that she didnt get hers.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

id like to see a photo too


----------



## DueMarch2nd

https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/category_2/DAY--OSFM-SNAPS.htm

they are here hen


----------



## Hen

thanks! Im loving the bugs if no one else is interested!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

She got me a bugs in the end girls! She missed mine off!


----------



## Lliena

I'd like the bugs issy too if others dont want it :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

DM2- Snails?

Hen- Bugs? 

Anyone for the spots? If you ladies PM me your paypal details I'll email C&C and ask them to send you a money request xx


----------



## Hen

Yes please on the bugs! Is it aplix or snaps? I don't mind either way just curious :)


----------



## bubbles

Itti like a tiger please

ETA - thats the medium xx


----------



## tiggercats

Katy :hugs: Sorry you are having to do this, I guess in some ways I'm lucky as I make the choices as a single mum. I still only manage part time cloth (4 out of 6 a day). I'd like to try night nappies though, so if you still have the night bambooty in sage please can I try that.


----------



## ellie

Oh no :hugs: OHs are such pains!!! Mine wont use them either, even though hes really into the principle.
And those 'in between' poos - yeuch!
You can always try again at another time ;)
Wish I could go for the caterpillar or one of the bambooty's ... I'm skint too though 

dont feel you cant hang around though! you have loads of wisdom to share on loads of stuff as well as cloth :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

bubbles said:


> Itti like a tiger please
> 
> ETA - thats the medium xx

Sorry that's gone, I need to update the first list. 



tiggercats said:


> Katy :hugs: Sorry you are having to do this, I guess in some ways I'm lucky as I make the choices as a single mum. I still only manage part time cloth (4 out of 6 a day). I'd like to try night nappies though, so if you still have the night bambooty in sage please can I try that.


You can indeed, if your LO is quite a heavy wetter I have a bambooty booster I can throw in for an extra £1.50 if you want? xx


----------



## Jetters

Ok, i'll take the polka itti, dino wnss and caterpiller wnos please- could you pm me how much inc postage and i'll pay you :)

thanks hun xxxx


----------



## jms895

Just seen this, sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

It must be hard to sell them all :(

Though I can help? :flower: whats left? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

First post is all up to date I think :) 
xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, will have a peek :hugs:


----------



## 4boys4years

oh who bought the owl? :cry:


----------



## jms895

katy said:


> Okay, Pics on request. Everything in perfect condition. My god this is hard :(
> 
> Itti AIO Medium: £10 each
> Lime x2 (1 on hold)
> Blue Polka (sold)
> Like a Tiger (sold)
> Yellow
> Royal Blue
> Rockmelon (on hold)
> Midnight
> 
> Itti AIO Large £10
> Brand New Turquoise
> Peppermint
> 
> Itti SIO Large £11
> Like a Tiger
> 
> Bambooty all Medium
> Zoom Zoom £11 SOLD
> Green stripe (brand new) £12
> Hooty Booty with brand new wetbag £12.50
> White with wetbag £12
> 
> Bambooty night (m) £9 each
> Yellow
> Sage SOLD
> 
> BBOS: £11
> Camo
> Fire Opal SOLD
> 
> BBSS: £14
> Blue Camo SOLD
> 
> WNOS:
> Mocha cuddlesoft rear with owl embroidery, white cuddlesoft front £15 SOLD
> Pale blue border cut with bees on blue cotton and bees on snaps £15
> Royal blue back with caterpillar, spotty blue minky front. £15 SOLD
> 
> WNSS: (M)
> Black minkee border cut with the dinos on black. Crimson inner. £12 SOLD
> Minkee gelato in lagoon border cut with the bright clown fish £12
> 
> PBPD: Cow minkee rear, black front with cow embroidery £10 SOLD
> 
> Mutt: (3SR) in the green and brown giraffes with brown inner and layer contour insert £13 SOLD
> 
> Wonderoo v2 in pale blue x2 £9 each
> 
> BG v3 grasshopper £7
> 
> Neppula in M, bugs print. £10
> 
> Giraffe ebay cheapie £4 SOLD
> White with black spot ebay cheapie £4
> Blue with rocking horses ebay cheapie £4
> Blue with animals ebay cheapie £4
> 
> Green kids nemo (L) with inserts £10

Hey hun I have not had a BG before, are these AIO? Are they good for night time? xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

can i see the clown fish wn?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

^^ nevermind :)


----------



## Rach28

Can I also have the Large Itti's please - turquoise, peppermint and like a tiger :thumbup:

PM me how much you want for all 3 posted :flower:


----------



## LolaAnn

please can I have hooty booty and the remaning night yellow one? and a wonderoo? xx please pm me your paypal can pay immediately


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

4boys4years said:


> oh who bought the owl? :cry:

No one, I'm keeping it :blush:




LolaAnn said:


> please can I have hooty booty and the remaning night yellow one? and a wonderoo? xx please pm me your paypal can pay immediately

Will PM you now :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Jade- BG are a pocket. I imagine they could be used for night time if you just super stuff them. I've only used it once. It needs a strip wash I thinks so that's why it's so cheap. xx


----------



## Laura12355

katy said:


> Jade- BG are a pocket. I imagine they could be used for night time if you just super stuff them. I've only used it once. It needs a strip wash I thinks so that's why it's so cheap. xx

I use my bg for night time and freddie is in it for 12hrs +

I dont stuff it with anythinkg other than the 2 inserts it came with :) x


----------



## ellie

Dammit!!! I was going to go for the hooty booty then, despite what I said before :blush: 

Maybe the green stripe? Would like to try one ... Ah sorry hon I feel like a bit of a vulture now! I'd hate to be getting rid of my stash :(


----------



## jms895

Katy is it still for sale for £7 and does it come with the inserts? xx

Thanks hun :hugs:
Hope you are making some serious money back :D



Laura12355 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> Jade- BG are a pocket. I imagine they could be used for night time if you just super stuff them. I've only used it once. It needs a strip wash I thinks so that's why it's so cheap. xx
> 
> I use my bg for night time and freddie is in it for 12hrs +
> 
> I dont stuff it with anythinkg other than the 2 inserts it came with :) xClick to expand...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

ellie said:


> Dammit!!! I was going to go for the hooty booty then, despite what I said before :blush:
> 
> Maybe the green stripe? Would like to try one ... Ah sorry hon I feel like a bit of a vulture now! I'd hate to be getting rid of my stash :(

Green stripe is still available. It's brand new so will prob need a prewash. PM me if you want it :)


Jade- Yep still available :) I'm pretty sure it has both it's inserts. But I could do with someone posting a pic for me to double check as they may have got muddled in the wash :blush: xx


----------



## jms895

Can only find a pic of the outer :shrug:


----------



## LolaAnn

I'll try post a pic tomorrow of both inserts


----------



## jms895

Hi Katy, if its got the inserts I will have it. Have you sold everything? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^The first list is up to date so far as I know.

Ladies who are waiting. I haven't forgotten you. I'm so sorry it's taken so long. I can't afford to pay 50p for each postal bag from the post office so I'm waiting on some from ebay. They were ordered last Thurs when I put this up so have messaged today and they've been posted so as soon as they arrive I can post your stuff. 

I'm sorry it's been so long, I feel awful :(


----------



## Faerie

:hugs: Katy, I stopped for pretty much the same reason, could not keep up with the teething poos :sick:


----------



## Rach28

No problem Katy, I'm not in a rush for them :flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

no problem at all hunny, if you had said earlier I could have sent you a bunch as I have loads here for when I send out nappies I make

I'm in no rush, they won't fit any butt currently in the house :) still have another 5 - 9 weeks before the right butt should arrive! ..... it's like cinderella lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^ :lol:


----------



## jms895

Is the BG good condition? x


----------



## jen1604

White with black spot ebay cheapie £4
Blue with rocking horses ebay cheapie £4
BG v3 grasshopper £7

Can I have these from you my darling please? :flower: x


----------



## K477uk

Sorry you're having to do this :hugs:

Is the wnos bee still available?


----------



## Rach28

Has anyone had anything yet?

I'm not in any rush for the nappies but just wondering if Katy's OK??

I havnt seen her on here or on FB for a while:shrug: 

Hope her and her LO are well :flower:


----------



## Jetters

^ I got mine today :)


----------



## tiggercats

I was just wondering the same, hopefully they are all on the way. Katy hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I pm'd her and she said they were sent. I got my post and they werent in it so hopefully tomorrow


----------



## tiggercats

Anyone else still waiting? I PM'd Katy yesterday but no reply as yet :(


----------



## buttonnose82

I got mine end of last week

Thank you katy :cloud9:


----------



## Rach28

Still no sign of mine :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

have you pm'd her rach?


----------



## Rach28

Yeah, they are being posted this week :happydance:


----------



## Rach28

Still no nappies :cry:

Has everyone else got them? I think its just me :cry:


----------



## Jetters

yep I got mine... hope yours turn up, poor lost nappies, I hate nappies being Out There in the unwanted unknown xx


----------



## tiggercats

I don't have mine yet either :cry: PM'd Katy it was being posted on the 26th, then it was being posted this wednesday, so i hope it is here tomorrow. I can't afford to be without the pennies and the nappy :nope: At this rate LO will have outgrown the size.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i wonder why she didnt post them ALL together


----------



## Rach28

Does anyone know Katy 'well'? Just that Ive messaged her on here and on FB - no reply. 

Does anyone know if she's away, or if Edwards poorly or she's got anything else going on??:shrug:

Its been a month now..... :wacko:


----------



## henny

Hopefully there is nothing wrong with them both but did you gift the money or pay fees?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

it says on her profile 


Last Activity: Sep 1st, 2010 17:34 PM


So maybe she is away but tbh I wouldnt be happy.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

I think she must be away, think she mentioned something in GS about going away for a few days, not sure though may be thinking of someone else :wacko:.

I don't know katy 'well' per se but given her status and popularity with the ladies on here i'd say she is a pretty reliable source iykwim and plenty have bought from her before :shrug: I wouldn't imagine any foul play on her part. Perhaps royal mail has lost your parcel? It happens I guess. Hope they turn up :hugs:

Could you maybe give RM a ring?


----------



## sjbno1

^^wss Katy is quite reliable so i'd be assuming shes away?

Once one of my nappies never turned up from C&C so I rung the sorting office and it was sitting there!! might be worth trying there :D


----------



## tiggercats

I've bought from Katy before with no problems. But this time no nappy :( My postie knows what to do with my parcels if I'm not here so unless it is recorded it wouldn't have gone back to the sorting office. I'm not happy it has taken this long :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i thought it took a wee while to start with but then i did get mine so i cant imagine how frustrated you 2 are... if its gonna take longer than expected, she should have been in touch instead of going away and leaving you lot hanging


----------



## Bayleaf

I've bought from Katy before with no problems. However I've been chasing a wet bag that I paid a fiver for since the beginning of July. Apparently it had been posted then returned then it was sent then it wasn't sent then she was waiting for mailing bags then it had been posted. I have been PMing her and to be fair she offered me a full refund and apparently she refunded me AND had sent the wet bag but neither wet bag nor refund ever came through. She did apologize and asked me for my pp addy again to refund again as well as offering me another wet bag for free but I've given up. No hard feelings, I still love the GK nappy she sold me a while ago but well I guess there's a wet bag floating around somewhere in the postal system.


----------



## Rach28

I gifted because like someone else said she's well known on here, is part of the admin on the FB fluffy bums group, organised the auction, brought from her before etc

I did a check with the sorting office when I came back from holiday as I was waiting for other parcels, the nappies werent there. Plus our postie (in his nice shorts :winkwink: ) is lovely and knows what to do with parcels if im out or in the middle of nappy changing!!

She did message me to say that she hadnt posted mine as she lost them and then found them under the cot :dohh: and would post on monday 30th aug but as that was a bank holiday, I guessed she would post on the tuesday instead. 

They havnt yet arrived, Im guessing that she has gone away for a few days and hasnt posted them yet. 

I dont usually mind a short wait, we all have LO's who like to scupper our plans sometimes, or life in general happens but like I said before it has been a month since I paid her £31.50, if it was a fivers worth I wouldnt be as bothered but £31.50 is a fair bit. 

I dont for one second think that theres any foul play going on Id just like the 4 nappies I have brought to be posted to me........ please......:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

And katy should know how hard it is waiting fluff :haha: 

But if 3 of you so far have been played about, i think she needs to get it together. Like rach said, a short wait is understandable. I don't think its foul play but at this rate it does seem a bit of a piss take :shrug:


----------



## tiggercats

I didn't gift because I did wonder with so many going at once if there might be a problem so I have the option of getting a refund eventually through paypal. I also got the left under the cot message but have twice been told they would be posted the next day. I've sent a pm asking for a refund, will give it one more day then open a dispute, not something I like to do but what else can I do :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

the "left under the cot" thing should never have happened because if she was selling them she should have had a list of who wanted what and she knew where they were when she took the pic... sounds like an excuse...


----------



## x-li-x

she hasnt been on facebook since about the 1st so im assuming she isnt ignoring you and is just away at the moment. she is a very well known member and im sure very reliable as no one seems to have had problems with her before, im sure she will be back in touch once she is online, however if you cant wait maybe contact admin or something see if there is anything they can do rather than her coming back to all this negativaty as it may all well be innocent on her part. majority of people seem to have got what they bought so it may have been a mistake not on her part. 

i get why you are all anrgry/annoyed, i would be to as money is money so be it £5 or £35 but throwing around things like shes made excuses ect can be quite hurtful for her if this is not the case.

not trying to cause arguments so please dont bite at me or think im being negative to anyone of you because im not in anyway, i just think these things should be dealt with privately rather then right out there for everyone to see.

i hope this is all sorted for all of you ladies soon and you either get your money back or your packages turn up!
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

She does appear to be away atm, her last activiy on here was from the 1st of September.
I will be happy to pass this onto Admin if you still have concerns after trying all private options.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hi all, just to let you know Katy hasn't been able to get online because Edward broke her phone but I will let her know you are all waiting for items to be posted


----------



## Rach28

bexy_22 said:


> Hi all, just to let you know Katy hasn't been able to get online because Edward broke her phone but I will let her know you are all waiting for items to be posted

Heheheheee, see I said LO's scupper our plans!! 

x-li-x - I think thats a fair thing to say, I originally just asked if anyone knew if she had anything going on at the minute as I didnt want to be hounding her about nappies if she's had a poorly LO or other stuff going on etc - it certainly wasnt an attempt to rant about Katy hun :hugs:

I'm sure if she reads all this she'll just realise that people want their fluuf, she knows first hand just how fluff hooked we are and in need of a fix :haha:


----------

